# Help please.



## Cava256 (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I have my 2004 GTO, but honestly I think I can do a lot more to make the car look nicer. Right now, I know I'm probably going to go with the 2005-06 rear bumper. But, I just don't know what to do in the front. I was looking through some photos, and I came across the HSV GTO LE.










Now, is there anywhere I can get the front bumper and skirts? I really like the design, but I can't find it anywhere.

Also, I looked around the net, and I only came across two body kits, the R6 and the Wide, which was about $5,000 and out of my price range. Are there any more kits out there? 

Also, does anyone know where I can find the SAP Extension? I know they are expensive, but as long as its under $1,000 I'm interested.

Hopefully someone can help me, I'd really appreciate it. Or if someoe has any ideas I'd love to hear. Thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Cava256 said:


> Well, I have my 2004 GTO, but honestly I think I can do a lot more to make the car look nicer. Right now, I know I'm probably going to go with the 2005-06 rear bumper. But, I just don't know what to do in the front. I was looking through some photos, and I came across the HSV GTO LE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JHP sells the kit for the Monaro conversions. You will when you see the price though.

As faras the rear bumper goes, dont' do the 05/06 conversion. I did it and reget it. Do a duel exit but get the PFYC inserts with quad tips. It looks so much better


----------



## Cava256 (Jul 14, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> JHP sells the kit for the Monaro conversions. You will when you see the price though.
> 
> As faras the rear bumper goes, dont' do the 05/06 conversion. I did it and reget it. Do a duel exit but get the PFYC inserts with quad tips. It looks so much better


Appreciate the response bro. Whats up with the 05/06 rear bumpers?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Cava256 said:


> Appreciate the response bro. Whats up with the 05/06 rear bumpers?


I have an 04 and did the 05/06 rear conversion.

PFYC has an insert for the 04 bumper to give you the duel out look. It loos sooo much better then the 05/06 rear. Keep your 04 and put the inserts in. It looks sick with quad tips.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is a pic of a local GTO that did it. He also did the nite shades but not a dark as mine.


----------



## Cava256 (Jul 14, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Here is a pic of a local GTO that did it. He also did the nite shades but not a dark as mine.


Thats pretty nice, can I get an info on the night shades? Are those separate lights or is it done manually?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> I have an 04 and did the 05/06 rear conversion.
> 
> PFYC has an insert for the 04 bumper to give you the duel out look. It loos sooo much better then the 05/06 rear. Keep your 04 and put the inserts in. It looks sick with quad tips.


I'll have to disagree with you on that,the 05/06 looks much better imo.I'm not saying it because I have an 06,I just think the 05/06 bumper really does look better.But everyone has different tastes so it comes down to personal preference.

I don't have any good pics of my own car,but this is someone on another forum......hope they don't mind showing it's beautiful assend.


----------



## Cava256 (Jul 14, 2009)

How do you shade out the tail lights?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Cava256 said:


> How do you shade out the tail lights?


I posted a thead on how to like last week. It is really easy, just take your time.
Search yahoo for VHT Nite Shade. 1 can should be enough to do your tails and side markers. Don't go more then 4 thin coats or it will be too dark to see the lights.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f42/nite-shade-tails-side-markers-22284/


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

I love my 05 split.check out my photos


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> I'll have to disagree with you on that,the 05/06 looks much better imo.I'm not saying it because I have an 06,I just think the 05/06 bumper really does look better.But everyone has different tastes so it comes down to personal preference.
> 
> I don't have any good pics of my own car,but this is someone on another forum......hope they don't mind showing it's beautiful assend.


05/06 rear does look good when you paint between the tails and gloss black it. Factory, it really doesn't quite match though.

I like your setup. It looks nice in TR and YJ. I thing PBM looks better with the 04 split and quads though.

Like you said, to each his own.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> 05/06 rear does look good when you paint between the tails and gloss black it. Factory, it really doesn't quite match though.
> 
> I like your setup. It looks nice in TR and YJ. I thing PBM looks better with the 04 split and quads though.
> 
> Like you said, to each his own.


That wasn't a pic of mine,my car's rear insert/valance isn't painted YET.


----------

